# Exporting dng from Lr



## Mavronas57 (Sep 5, 2014)

I import raw files to Lr and convert them to dng.
I edit them and when try to export in dng format i loose all my edit.Anyone knows why?
tnxs


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2014)

How are you converting them to DNG? If they're already imported, you need to use Library menu > Convert Photos to DNG


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2014)

Hang on, I've just reread that. You're importing as raw, editing, and then exporting as DNG format? What are you then viewing those DNG files in?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Sep 5, 2014)

Before you Export- Try 'Saving' your edits to the DNG image by CTRL+S  (Menu-  Photo > Save Metadata to file)
Then do the export as "Original Copy"
Your new DNG copy will show the edits within LR but it will not have history.
Your new DNG is still a raw file type and edits can only be seen in LR or other Parametric 'Raw' editor.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 5, 2014)

I-See-Light said:


> ...Your new DNG is still a raw file type and edits can only be seen in LR or other Parametric 'Raw' editor.


Or more correctly, other *Adobe* Parametric 'Raw' editor.  AFAIK, no other parametric RAW editor interprets the Adobe parameters and applies them.


----------



## Mavronas57 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Exporting DNG*

I import photos with the command 'import as DNG' then editing and after export as dng but i can see the editing in bridge or photoshop.
Even if i convert them to dng inside lightroom still when i export them i can't see the changes.


----------



## Mavronas57 (Sep 5, 2014)

I lr is ok but in bridge or photoshop no.


----------

